# PS4 Best Audio Option



## Monty (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello all been a while since I posted. I recently picked up a PS4, I have it connected to my Onkyo TX-NR609 via HDMI.

I have all my components (cable box, PS3, PS4) connected via HDMI with one HDMI cable running to the tv.
I was wondering if anyone can explain the best audio option for my PS4 for both BD's and games.
The PS4 has 3 options that I can see for audio: PCM Bitstream (dolby) and Bitstream (DTS). So I am not sure what is the best setting for my best audio choice.

Any help greatly appreciated
Monty


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't have a PS4 but after some reading this is what I've found:

Either option will work and you likely won't be able to tell a difference. It seems a majority of people prefer the straight Bitstream so they have the option to use their receivers audio processing (DD PLIIx etc.). 

Hopefully someone with a PS4 can confirm or has better advice. You could also try posting in this forum. 

Edit: Also when watching a BD there is another audio menu within the player app which you can also set to Bitstream, see this page.


----------



## Monty (Apr 23, 2011)

Thats what has me confused, it does not have "plain" bitstream.
It's bitstream (Dolby) or Bitstream (DTS) please pardon my ignorance I have been doing lots of reading.

From my basic knowledge PCM make the PS4 take on the job of decoding the audio then sends it to the receiver. Bitstream just sends the "raw" audio and let's the receiver do the decoding of the audio file. If thats the case then why would they have two different bitstream options if its up the the receiver to do the decoding?:scratch:


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Good question, I wish I knew why they have two different types of Bitstream. Hopefully someone that actually has a PS4 will chime in


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Are your surround back speaker configured to Dolby or DTS placement? Or use bit stream and let your AVR do the thinking.


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

I don't know about the PS4 but playing around with my PS3 I found out that if you set it one (cant remember right now) Some of your games will not have any vocals in them. It really made my boys mad at me until I changed it to the other one.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I have my PS4 set to bitstream.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Disregard last post. I have it set for Linear PCM.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

JBrax said:


> I have it set for Linear PCM.


I have read that people had luck with setting the audio to Linear PCM in the main menu and then Bitstream in the BD player audio menu. Some have had lip sync issues with other settings when watching movies.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Infrasonic said:


> I have read that people had luck with setting the audio to Linear PCM in the main menu and then Bitstream in the BD player audio menu. Some have had lip sync issues with other settings when watching movies.


I'm not at home to check the BD player audio settings and didn't realize there was another audio setting other than the main one. I can tell you I've had no issues with lip sync.


----------



## Monty (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the reply's 
So I set the main audio option to PCM and while playing BD's I can go into the audio menu and choose "Bitstream Direct" that seems to work well. Thanks all!

Monty


----------



## jamfan76 (Mar 16, 2011)

Monty said:


> So I set the main audio option to PCM and while playing BD's I can go into the audio menu and choose "Bitstream Direct" that seems to work well.
> 
> Monty


It kind of sucks that they couldn't the sound settings of the ps3 for the ps4... but haven't used ps4 to watch a bluray yet, i use the ps3 for that...


----------

